# What To Do When Your Child Can't Pass The School Assesment



## Ray-a-sunshine (Mar 31, 2009)

So as the title says "What do you do when your child can't pass the assesment"?

We are faced with this problem. Where we were told prior to coming out that with the age of our daughter there wouldn't be a problem getting her into a school as she is older and most schools have spots for her. She has failed 2 tests so far and passed a third and I should say that the 3rd test is at a school where we struggle with the thought of having to pay the school the fees as we really don't want to send her there. To top it all off, our young sons spot at a school is based on his older sister getting in as he then becomes a sibling. Which means giving this 3rd school even more money which is even harder to swallow! 

No one mentions this so lets hear it. What do I do? Do I keep paying application fees to schools to set my child up to fail admission tests which only makes her feel worse? Do I pay this school that I hate my money and hope to get my son out as soon as possible and suck it up for my daughter as it is the best that is going to happen? 

One more thing....all the other schools say there is nothing they can do to help her as far as learning support goes as their learning support centers are full. I have even offered to pay for tutors. The school that did accept her didn't even flag up learning support awareness for her. Which bothers the crap out of me as I know she needs it?

I am so frustrated over the whole situation! I should also add that I am not attempting to put her in 'smart' schools either just normal average international schools. 

Any suggestions would be helpful as I am on the verge of breaking down at the moment as I really don't even know where to begin to deal with this situation.

Thanks


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear this again!!!

I have a dear friend....
Her daughter (very good student) appeared for 10th standard exams (CBSE) from a school in Dubai in 2008 (March)...It was the first batch of this school...and she failed in Maths... so the new school which had accepted her on probation kicked her out of 11th standard immediately...

Now the problem starts....
She reappeared for the exam and got passed in it...
Went back to the same school for admission and they did not take her back....
All the admissions had closed and she could only apply next year....

Finally she went back to India... got the admission in school ....
Came back next year in April 2009.....
Failed a lot of 12th standard entrance exams.....
...One of them took her Accounts exam 
and i have taken her exam before the day so i knew 100% that she will pass...
Her mother went to check her results... the principle showed her 1/4 corner of the test paper and showed her the marks that she has failed... 
As per the policy they cannot show the paper to the parents... but they can give her the addmission without entrance exam in 11th...(pay 2 whole years fees in other words) 

Finally went to the same school who had kicked her out.... they said why dont you go to our other branch with a different name and apply... they accepted her in 11th standard without the entrance exam with lots of fees for transfers ...her and there...
So you have got the message...


What syllabus school did you go to???


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

have you thought of home schooling? It may be a cheaper option. Look for a company that is accredited in your country that does home schoolng buy their kit and hire a teacher to teach your two kids. I used to teach two American kids who did US curriculum based home schooling in the 'Pines.


----------

